# No NBA Coverage This Year



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought something was odd when the NBA logo didn't appear next to the NHL and NFL logos in the latest promo material. This was confirmed by a Sirius rep, many thanks to Bruin from AVS for reporting.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=4399509#post4399509


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

I think I'll wait for something more official. Seems to me that Sirius CS reps have given out wrong info before...your avatar aludes to one example. :grin:


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

I had a reason to call Sirius Customer Service today. After concluding my business, I asked if he had "any updates" on the NBA. His response was "oh, we have the NBA" He claimed that the live sports schedule page would be updated as the season approached. He also said they'd probably have MLB next year. :sure: 

As I said above, take these comments, as well as any others from Call Center Employees, with a grain of salt.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Usually I do too, but like I said, there is no mention of the NBA on any current Sirius promotional materials, so I'm banking on there will be no NBA on Sirius this year. The NBA and NHL seasons usually start one week apart, and the NHL is mentioned, even though the season might not even happen, so why wouldn't the NBA be mentioned too.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Steve, FWIW, I think you may be right.  I started a thread  on this topic in March on BackStage. Since then I've seen references to the NBA come and go on the preview channel, and in promotional material. The NHL links on the Live Schedules page never came down.

My favorite explanation is that the deal has expired, but Sirius and the NBA are negotiating a new deal. Neither side wants to announce the relationship is ended, but Sirius cannot legally act like nothing has changed. Like you, I wish there wasn't the air of uncertainty.


----------

